# Making 5x100 rims fit on my e46 325i



## shadyb421 (Dec 31, 2008)

Well my brother recently sold his car and he chose to leave me the rims because he thought they fit because of the same bolt patterns but I've done some research online about the rims and found out they were 5x100 and that bmw rims are 5x120 and was thinking about getting adapters to make them fit on my car... the rims are Motegi DP12's in 18"x7.5" and was thinking about getting wheel adapters from www.adaptitusa.com and heres a link to the rims i have http://www.elementwheels.com/products.asp?cat=133 they are the 18"x7.5" idk if its alright to run 7.5" width on our cars cus i see all other bmw rims at least 8" width.. will this matter at all or am i just buggin to much


----------



## ChipB (Mar 16, 2007)

shadyb421 said:


> Well my brother recently sold his car and he chose to leave me the rims because he thought they fit because of the same bolt patterns but I've done some research online about the rims and found out they were 5x100 and that bmw rims are 5x120 and was thinking about getting adapters to make them fit on my car... the rims are Motegi DP12's in 18"x7.5" and was thinking about getting wheel adapters from www.adaptitusa.com and heres a link to the rims i have http://www.elementwheels.com/products.asp?cat=133 they are the 18"x7.5" idk if its alright to run 7.5" width on our cars cus i see all other bmw rims at least 8" width.. will this matter at all or am i just buggin to much


One concern would be the resulting offset when you use these adapters. They are 1-inch think, so this will have the effect of reducing the offset of your wheel by 25 mm. The link you posted for the wheels indicate that it is availble in either 35 mm or 45 mm offset - which do you have? If you have the 35 mm version, then when you add these adapters the effective offset is reduced to 10 mm. Typical 7-inch wheels for the e46 are between 35- 45 mm offet, so this means the outside surface of your wheel will be about an inch or more pushed out more than stock - so you may have a rubbing issue. If you have the 45 mm offset wheels, then you're probably OK.

Running 7.5" wheels is no problem - stock was 7 inches, or 7.5/8.5 staggered on the e46 M3.


----------



## shadyb421 (Dec 31, 2008)

how could i measure the offset on the rims??? im not able to get in contact with my brother at the moment so where would i measure the offset on the rim... sorry if this is a noobish question im fairly new to offset and rubbing and all the other stuff about rims


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

shadyb421 said:


> how could i measure the offset on the rims??? im not able to get in contact with my brother at the moment so where would i measure the offset on the rim... sorry if this is a noobish question im fairly new to offset and rubbing and all the other stuff about rims


The offset is stamped on the back of the wheel, following the letters "ET".


----------



## shadyb421 (Dec 31, 2008)

ok ill check tomorrow morning before i go to orientation... how much is it get get my fenders rolled if the offsets are less or more than 45... what would be the best offset for a better fit to have


----------



## shadyb421 (Dec 31, 2008)

ok so i think there gonna fit the stamping on the wheel says "ET +45/35" idk what that means but i think theyll fit... i can take a pic for u guys if u want and should i got ahead and order the 5x120 - 5x100 spacers in 1" thickness


----------



## shadyb421 (Dec 31, 2008)

anyone??


----------



## z06bigbird (Aug 25, 2008)

Note to self:

Messing with wheels + spacers + hub size = vibration.


----------



## shadyb421 (Dec 31, 2008)

so is that a yes or no??? i just need a straight answer


----------



## shadyb421 (Dec 31, 2008)

is there anybody out there that can answer the question??


----------

